

Cheap Nuclear Fusion Reactor in 4 Years - phoboslab
http://www.generalfusion.com/

======
phoboslab
From John Carmack's tweet (
[http://twitter.com/#!/ID_AA_Carmack/statuses/973754624472637...](http://twitter.com/#!/ID_AA_Carmack/statuses/97375462447263744)
):

 _I semi-joke that after conquering space, I want to work on nuclear fusion. I
hadn’t seen this before: generalfusion.com_

